# mathematical pattern



## esko15

Estoy tratando de traducir la palabra "pattern" en terminos de matematica.


----------



## Sallyb36

patrón?


----------



## Yyrkoon

Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> patrón?


 
o modelo, pocas más opciones hay.


----------



## esko15

gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Edwin

esko15 said:
			
		

> Estoy tratando de traducir la palabra "pattern" en terminos de matematica.



Vas a obtener una mejor sugerencia si nos darías una oración con contexto completo. Incluso en las matemáticas una palabra puede tener más que una acepción en contextos diferentes.


----------



## Yyrkoon

Edwin said:
			
		

> Vas a obtener una mejor sugerencia si nos darías  dieses una oración con contexto completo. Incluso en (las) matemáticas una palabra puede tener más que  de una acepción en contextos diferentes.


Unas correcciones.


----------



## Fernita

Edwin said:
			
		

> Vas a obtener una mejor sugerencia si nos darías dieras una oración con contexto completo. Incluso en las matemáticas una palabra puede tener más que una acepción en contextos diferentes.


 
Coincido con Edwin. Al menos, algo de contexto ayudaría mucho.
Edwin, ahí va un detalle de corrección, ya que tú lo pides.


----------



## esko15

Este es lo que quiero decir, " The student is good in problem solving and patterns".  Espero que esto los ayude.  

Gracias como quiera.


----------



## Edwin

esko15 said:
			
		

> Este es lo que quiero decir, " The student is good in problem solving and patterns".



Eso no tiene much sentido en inglés. Quizás sea: The student is good in problem solving and finding patterns (in pattern recognition?).  Pero queda la pregunta: cuál tipo de "patterns".  Sí eso viene de un libro puedes darnos uno poco más.


----------



## Porsan

En matemáticas *pattern* se debe traducir como *modelo* o *teoría* (una teoría determinada, no teoría en general).

Yo creo que la frase significa que el alumno es bueno aplicando la teoría y (posteriormente, como consecuencia de esa aplicación) resolviendo los problemas.

Por ejemplo, dado un capital, un interés y un periodo de tiempo, el alumno es capaz de aplicar el modelo teórico correspondiente (*pattern*) y resolver el problema, obteniendo el pago mensual de una hipoteca.

En mi opinión, la frase no está muy bien redactada en inglés, pero eso (desgraciadamente) no es raro.


----------



## Edwin

Porsan said:
			
		

> En matemáticas *pattern* se debe traducir como *modelo* o *teoría* (una teoría determinada, no teoría en general).



También es común en matemáticas dar una sucesión de números, por ejemplo, la sucesión popular (del novela El Código Da Vinci): 0,1,1,2,3,5,8,13,... y pedir una fórmula para generarla. En este caso es F(n) = F(n-1) + F(n-2).  Más generalmente dado cualquier conjunto de datos matemáticos (y otros científicos) buscan patrones (?) en los datos.


----------



## Edwin

El campo de  reconocimiento de patrones* se llama en inglés  pattern recognition.

*también llamado *lectura de patrones*, *identificación de figuras* y *reconocimiento de forma*


----------



## Porsan

Edwin said:
			
		

> También es común en matemáticas dar una sucesión de números, por ejemplo, la sucesión popular (del novela El Código Da Vinci): 0,1,1,2,3,5,8,13,... y pedir un fórmula para generarla. En este caso es F(n) = F(n-1) + F(n-2). Más generalmente dado cualquier conjunto de datos matemáticos (y otros científicos) buscan patrones (?) en los datos.


 


Yo nunca he oído la palabra patrón en matemáticas (al menos en España); en el caso que indicas, la palabra sería *fórmula: *(n) = F(n-1) + F(n-2) es la fórmula de la serie de Fibonacci.


----------



## Edwin

En inglés usamos mucho la palabra "pattern" en matemática. Por ejemplo, con sucesiones como la de Fibonacci es común decir "Can you see the pattern in the sequence?"  También decimos "Can you find a formula to generate it?" Pero "pattern" es más general y tiene muchas acepciónes así que no es  tan fácil  traducirla. 

Cómo traducirías "pattern" en esto (un problema de The Math Forum)

Find the *pattern*: 

   3*4->5, 8*4->0, 3*7->2, 1*2->9.  

Use the *pattern* to complete the combinations.  

   5*5->?, 4*4->?, 5*7->?


----------



## camo200

Porsan said:


> Yo nunca he oído la palabra patrón en matemáticas (al menos en España); en el caso que indicas, la palabra sería *fórmula: *(n) = F(n-1) + F(n-2) es la fórmula de la serie de Fibonacci.



Estoy de acuerdo. En español *patrón* se usa en muchos contextos pero no en matemáticas. Fórmula parece que es el concepto que estamos buscando.


----------



## TitoHL

En el ámbito matemático, un patrón es cualquier secuencia de números que pueda ser modelada por una función matemática. Por lo tanto, en español es más común referirse a ellos como secuencia.
Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrón_(estructura)#Matem.C3.A1ticas


----------

